# Correct Perception Of "miracles" In Sikhism- SATGUR MERA MAAR JIWALEH



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 11, 2004)

Satgur mera maar jiwalleh.... is right. ( by the way this is also metaphorical as the AMRIT is a REawakening - BORN AGAIN....NEW LIFE... We "give our head ..that is OLD HEAD full of Manmatt to the Guur and GET a NEW HEAD full of GURMATT and thus we get a NEW LIFE.... MArreh hoi nu navin jaan milee.)

Historians as well as ordinary Sikhs are divided on the events that happend on vasakhi 1699 at Anandpur. Some of those who continue to quote: Satgur mewra maar jiwaleh" say that GURU Ji actually and PHYSICALLY cut off the Panj Heads and rejoined them Later. Based on this parchaar, the sceptics came along and demolished this theory and said: No, Guru Ji actually cut off Bakreh heads and thus "fooled" the snagat into beleiveing Guru Ji was indeed cutting off heads of the Panj one by one..and so there were created tow groups of beleivers

But then IF we beleive that the SATGUR  then - 1469-1708 ( Guru nanak- Guru Gobind Singh JYOT) WAS DIFFERENT ( as He  physically cut off heads and rejoin them)....and the SHABAD GURU - GURU GRANTH - GURU KHALSA PANTH Combinaton is any LESS "SATGUR" because after 1699, many many thousands of AMRIT SANCHAARS have been held worldwide..BUT there is NOT a SINGLE INCIDENT where the Amrit-abhilakhees have had their HEADS physically removed, put on the ground  for the BLOOD to FLOW OUT as in Anad paur sahib 1699and then carried up and REJOINED to their bodies ???  IF NOT why  NOT ?? The SATGUR is certainly the SAME and has not changed ??? SO why cant the GURU KHALSA PANTH do what GURU Gobind Singh Ji allegedly did in 1699 ???  see the pitfall of wrong parchaar we have fallen into ??
I beleive that since SATGURU NANAK-GOBIND SINGH JI Bestowed GURGADHI of SHABAD to GURU GRANTH overseeing the GURU KHALSA PANTH.... there is NOT an IOTA of DIFFERENCE between the SATGUR NANAK-GOBIND SINGH  JYOT that was on Earth from 1469-1708..and THE KHALSA MERA ROOP HAI KHAS...revealed in 1699. THE Shabad GURU JYOT that came from SACH KHAND with GURU NANAK is STILL with us in SHABAD GURU GRANTH JI..OR is it ??  ISNT this the same "SATGUR MERA MAAR JIWALLEH"... so SHOW me where and in which country and at what time...at any AMRIT SANCHAAR were all the HEADS of the AMRIT ABHILAKHEES CUT OFF, PUT on the GROUND and then REJOINED..after All their BLOOD had flowed out of their bodies....

BUT on the other hand the SIKH HISTORY is FULL to OVERFLOWING of 
marreh hoi jeewan mukt SINGHS" created by the Amrit of Khanda Battah..that  CARRIED their HEADS on their PALMS..... First of ALL GURU NANAK led the way by calling the Rulers Rajen Shhen Mukaddam KUTTEH, and PUT LIFE into ZOMBIES DEAD for 1000 YEARS..so that by the time of GURU Arjun Sahib Jee's Shahedeee, these same ZOMBIES but now gone through the SATGUR MERA MAAR JEWALEH ceremoney of NAAM AMRIT..PUT to FLIGHT in FOUR BATTLES the well trained Moghul Soldiers of Shah jehan..

Those that move about with a KAFFAN on their heads are the ones referred to in the Gurbani line  quoted.... COWARDS DIE a THOUSAND DEATHS..Brave die once ( after Satgur has made them ALIVE !!_  Read how these same Kaffandharee- Amrtidharee-Singhs like General Avtar Singh Brahma, Gen Sukhdev Singh babbar, Sukha Jinda, General Subegh Singh, Sant Jarnail Singh, Jathedar manochahal, Gurdev singh kaonke..were the LIVING DEAD that struck TERROR in the GOI Forces that are the Strongest Army in Asia.. This is SATGUR MERA MAAR JIWALEH in TRUE ACTION..and the AMRIT TODAY can MAKE this REALITY happen just as it did in 1699 !!!

TO stick to the point that ONLY "GURU GOBIND SINGH JI" is the SATGUR Mera Maar Jiwaleh..and that the GURU KHALSA PANTH and GURU GRANTH cannot do this is  a false premise ( This is precisely what is meant by those who relate stories of vasakhi 1699 to Satgur Mera Maar Jiwaleh) BUT who CANT provide any such "EVIDENCE" about the Amrit Sanchaars thta happened afterwards...till TODAY.  IF we stick to that story, we will be saying OUR KHANDA BATTAH DE AMRIT IS "different" from the one GURU JI prepared in vasakhi 1699 .. IS that so ?? NO it is NOT SO. The AMRIT TODAY is the SAME 100% as in 1469-1708...and the AMRIT we get from the PANJ today is also SATGUR MERA MAAR JIWALEH.... PROVEN by hundreds of thousands of SINGHS...1708 and after..

And let me also reiterate here that our GURU SAHIBAANS were 100% WAHEGURU/NATURE adherents...meaning they NEVER interfered in Waheguru's NATURAL LAWS.... I think its no big deal anyway for someone to "cut off" someone's head and rejoin it ( Scientists are going to be able to do this in an few decades looking at the way science is advancing HEAD TRANSPLANTS are due any time soon )...BUT to MAKE a ZOMBIE DEAD for 1000 YEARS into a FULL Fledged INDEPENDENT INDIVIDUAL like the KHALSA is a MIRACLE that not anyone can do ( ONLY a GURU NANAK-GURU GOBIND SINGH JYOT could have done it)  Heart transplants have already taken place...BUT GURU JI changed the "birdy" hearts of Hindostani ZOMBIES dead for 1000 years into EAGLES and LIONS...NOW THAT is what i call a TRUE MIRACLE...and 100% IN TUNE WITH NATURE and WAHEGURU's LAWS of PHYSICS.  The zombies who "opened their mouths" to full extent when the MUSLIM LORDS wanted to SPIT...suddenly turned into LIONS that kicked some {censored} so hard it ran all the way to TURKEY... the Zombies that "dutifully gave their daughters and virgin brides" to the MUSLIM LORDS..suddenly started RESCUING daughters and brides in the thousands to be sent back to their Hindu parents... THESE are the REAL MIRACLES that our GURUs Showed....Please let go of those silly fake stories that are in reality a gross insult to the Gurus. ( IF we had rejected these from the very beginning we wont be having Bakre Katteh ke Singh ?? types of arguments ?? IF we continue to do "wrong " parchaar we are going to be stuck with those who will continue to spread Bakreh katteh stories..and who are we to stop these...BUT the Correct PARCHAAR concentrating on what the GURUs really accomplished will soon have everybody on our side as there is NO DOUBT as to what GURU Ji really accomplished as the SOLID ROCK HARD EVIDENCE is in our HISTORY...

Any heart specialist can be Christain John Anderson ( who transplanted the first heart in South Africa)...hundreds of heart transplants have been carried out....BUT only SATGUR MERA Maar Jewaleh - Shabad Guru Guru Granth Ji Gurbani- Guru Khalsa Panth- Amrit of Panj Piyarae..CAN TRANSFORM a "birdy heart of a COWARD" in to the EAGLE heart of a LION Khalsa Singh...a SAJJAN THUGG type of murderer into a TRUE SAJJAN (friend), a kauda rakash ( read serial killer rapist, murderer/robber etc) into a DEVTA of a Human.. THAT is a TRUE MIRACLE.

Jarnail Singh 
Just my random thoughts  No offense to either singh katteh or bakreh katteh beleivers...I beleive NEITHER happend.


----------



## S|kH (Nov 12, 2004)

Interesting thoughts,

As far as the "Janam Sakhis" are concerned...there was another thread on them, which the majority concluded that they were false stories. 

That should help you out and your path to know what exactly did happen on Vasaikhi, or atleast that thread would sum up what this forum thinks of the sakhis.

I didnt even read your whole post, just wanted to point out that there was a deep thread about the Janam Sakhis.


----------

